# Big eight down with 40 cal



## savedjim (Nov 15, 2015)

Walked into the woods to check my trail cameras and saw this big daddy trailing through the woods with his head down . I drew my beretta px4 Storm concealed carry gun and started moving into a position to take a shot the buck stepped into a firebrake at about 85 yards and I shouted at him to stop him and slowly squeezed off a shot . The bullett struck him in the spine and down he went !!???????????????


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 15, 2015)

now that sir is really cool! congrats of a dandy buck!


----------



## savedjim (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you !!!


----------



## GAGE (Nov 16, 2015)

That is a great shot. I have the same gun and I do not know if I could do that at 8.5 feet.  Congrats


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow!! That some serious skill. Congrats!! oh and beautiful buck!


----------



## specialk (Nov 16, 2015)

nice deer....great shot.....cool hat


----------



## savedjim (Nov 16, 2015)

Propped against a pine tree and got lucky !!!! Craziest day in the woods I've ever had!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 16, 2015)

Looks like lady luck swung your way! You should go play the lottery!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 16, 2015)

Did you make a follow up shot?


----------



## Steve762us (Nov 16, 2015)

Fine shootin'!

What type of .40 round?


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow! Not smart.  Glad it worked out.


----------



## savedjim (Nov 18, 2015)

Steve762us said:


> Fine shootin'!
> 
> What type of .40 round?



It was the Liberty civil defense round


----------



## savedjim (Nov 18, 2015)

Killer Kyle said:


> Did you make a follow up shot?



First shot hit between neck and front shoulder as soon as he hit the ground I fired another shot that stuck him mid body he was dead by the time I reached him .    Second shot was fired from about 25 yards .


----------



## mattech (Nov 19, 2015)

Dang


----------



## j_seph (Nov 19, 2015)

Not smart IMO but congrats on a Lucky shot


----------



## T.P. (Nov 19, 2015)

Awesome !!


----------



## Limb Walker (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow....that's great and glad it worked out but believe that was too risky, for me and or most folks


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 19, 2015)

savedjim said:


> It was the Liberty civil defense round


I went and looked that ammo up since I am not familiar with it.  Go to the link below, watch the vid, but fast forward to 3:20.  They shoot a ham.

http://libertyammunition.com/

That barrel  looks like it's less than 3" .  Did you holdover for 85 yards, if so how high?  Just curious.  I couldn't find charts on this ammo.  I see they say .308 is coming soon.


----------



## savedjim (Nov 19, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> I went and looked that ammo up since I am not familiar with it.  Go to the link below, watch the vid, but fast forward to 3:20.  They shoot a ham.
> 
> http://libertyammunition.com/
> 
> That barrel  looks like it's less than 3" .  Did you holdover for 85 yards, if so how high?  Just curious.  I couldn't find charts on this ammo.  I see they say .308 is coming soon.



I did not hold over . I held the sights level and centered on him .  I simply have fired this gun more than a lot !!! I also fire this gun at 100 yards at a 12/12 steel plate every weekend . I simply know my gun !! And have a lot of fun with it !!! I also own several speed steel race guns but I'm not very good at Being fast !!!  I'm just good at putting in a lot of trigger time !!!


----------



## savedjim (Nov 19, 2015)

The Liberty defense round travels at 2000 fps and is I believe 65 grains


----------



## savedjim (Nov 19, 2015)

The Liberty civil defense round travels at 2000 fps and is I believe 65 grains


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 20, 2015)

savedjim said:


> I did not hold over . I held the sights level and centered on him .  I simply have fired this gun more than a lot !!! I also fire this gun at 100 yards at a 12/12 steel plate every weekend . I simply know my gun !! And have a lot of fun with it !!! I also own several speed steel race guns but I'm not very good at Being fast !!!  I'm just good at putting in a lot of trigger time !!!



The Video of bullet performance on ballistic gelatin on their website is impressive.  I believe I'll be getting some of that ammo and trying it out.

What kind of internal damage did the rounds do on teh deer?


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice shooting! I don't practice past 50 yards with iron sights on a handgun so I wouldn't have even tried. But if you do and you feel confident, good on ya! Somebody shot that sign behind you a few times. Lol


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like someone's been practicing on the "mowers ahead" sign too!  Ha-ha.  Great shot and that's a fine buck.  Congrats.


----------



## Dub (Nov 28, 2015)

Well done.


Great buck and great nerves of steel to make that shot !!!!!


----------



## tgc (Nov 29, 2015)

lucky, irresponsible, and possibly illegal.


----------



## groundhawg (Nov 30, 2015)

tgc said:


> lucky, irresponsible, and possibly illegal.



Two out of three anyway.


----------

